# Replacing a log book for a car



## pinkyBear (25 Aug 2010)

Hi Guys,
I have lost our cars log book and we are hoping to sell it. Would anyone know what department I can contact to get a replacement?

Many thanks,
P..


----------



## BLOB (25 Aug 2010)

*log book*

You will have to have a garda witness your signature on a replacement form - they usually have the forms too so pop in there- the fee is about €6 (maybe its gone up....) 
this form is then either presented to your local motor taxation office or sent to the dept. of the environment in shannon , co clare.


good luck,
b


----------



## beaky (25 Aug 2010)

Local motor tax office have the application form.  Costs 10 or 15 euro. Guards have to sign. Send to Shannon. Takes a week or so.


----------



## pinkyBear (25 Aug 2010)

Cheers Guys.
Thanks..


----------



## droileen (30 Aug 2010)

Skip to main content 

About Us
Contact Us
Sitemap
Links
Media
Publications
Legislation
FOI
Ministers
A | A | A 








Environment
Heritage
Local Government
Development and Housing

     Search:  

You are here:
Home > Local Government > Motor Tax > Replacement Documents
›››  English ›››



Home
Local Government
Local Government Reform
Local Government Efficiency Review Group
Local Government Administration
Motor Tax
Online Services
First Taxing
Renewal
Change of Ownership
Changes During Disc Currency
Replacement Documents
Refunds
Trailers
Motor Tax Rates

Voting
National Directorate for Fire and Emergency Management
Fire Safety
Fire and Emergency Services
Public Libraries
Local Government Audit Service
Dog Control
Boundary Committees
Procurement Modernisation
Public Art

*Replacement Documents*


If you require a replacement document for any of the following, Form RF134 must be completed and witnessed by a member of the Garda Siochana at a Garda station and presented or posted with the appropriate fee to your Motor Tax Office. 

Registration book - Replacement Fee €12
RF 101 Vehicle Licensing Certificate /Registration Certificate - Replacement Fee  €12
Tax Disc - Replacement Fee €6
Trailer licence €6
Certificate of Roadworthiness (light and heavy) €7
Cheques should be made payable to your local County or City Council.


<LI class=email>Email Page to colleague 
Print this page
*Publications & Documents*


Circular Letter MT 4 2010 (doc, 55 kb)
New Motor Tax Rates - 1/1/09 (doc, 99 kb)
Motor Tax Offices (doc, 34 kb)
RF100A Form (pdf, 166 kb)
RF100A Notes (pdf, 37 kb)
RF200 Form (pdf, 46 kb)
RF200 Notes (pdf, 35 kb)
RF105 Form (pdf, 16 kb)
RF105 Notes (pdf, 8 kb)
RF111 Form Pages 1,4 (pdf, 40 kb)
RF111 Form Pages 2,3 (pdf, 35 kb)
RF111a Form (doc, 29 kb)
RF134 Form (pdf, 24 kb)
RF120 Form (pdf, 66 kb)
more publications
*News and Speeches*


*24/08/10:* There has been no change in motor tax regime for commercial vehicles. 
*01/02/07:* Number of Cars on the Road - Batt O'Keeffe
Press/Media
*Legislation*


more legislation





Accessibility Statement
Terms and Conditions
Your Privacy
© Copyright Department of the Environment, Heritage and Local Government 2007


----------

